# Water retention



## tnmuscle (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey guys! Long time lurker, first time poster. Thanks for the wealth of knowledge here. 

I am on day 7 of DNP, started at 250 (powder) then on day 6 and 7 upped it to 325. Will most likely stay here. I am warm, labored breathing (especially in a sales presentation) and seem to be getting great results. Diet is on point, ALA, C, B, Fish and milk thistle being abused. Hitting about 2 gallons of water, and am ALWAYS thirsty. 

My question is, I drink about 2 gallons and do not piss nearly that much. Besides sweat, where is it going? Retension I am guessing. Also, what is the best wait and how many days to shed excess water my run. I have a photo shoot coming up so I am trying to plan things out. 

Thanks again Gentleman.


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 7, 2018)

From EXPERIENCE I can tell you dont lose the water weight until almost 6 to 8 days after the last dose and that was the case for the 3 times i ran it.
I think you should leave at least 2 weeks between your last dose of DNP and the photo shoot


----------



## tnmuscle (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow! Dang, thats a long time. Something else I didn't post is, on this stuff when I tan a leave puddles... like a TON of water. After my cycle I wonder if this would accelerate things. I plan on playing with electrolytes and such to shed water. I am deathly afraid of dehydration tho. Thoughts?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2018)

tnmuscle said:


> Wow! Dang, thats a long time. Something else I didn't post is, on this stuff when I tan a leave puddles... like a TON of water. After my cycle I wonder if this would accelerate things. I plan on playing with electrolytes and such to shed water. I am deathly afraid of dehydration tho. Thoughts?



I wouldn't try to rush the process. That dnp is gonna linger for a while. Just have to plan around the 8 days after you come off. Be patient.


----------



## tnmuscle (Feb 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wouldn't try to rush the process. That dnp is gonna linger for a while. Just have to plan around the 8 days after you come off. Be patient.



Thanks! I really wish I could see my results so far, therefore I could evaluate upping the dose or extending they run a few more days. 

Do guys ever run it for short periods of time, like 3-5 days (maybe at a higher dose)?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 8, 2018)

I've done 5 days 250 followed by 10 days 500 before.  I've also done 21 days at 250.  I tolerate DNP really well so I prefer shorter durations at a moderate dose.


----------



## tnmuscle (Feb 8, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I've done 5 days 250 followed by 10 days 500 before.  I've also done 21 days at 250.  I tolerate DNP really well so I prefer shorter durations at a moderate dose.



I am pretty close to your first protocol, I may bump it from 325 to 500 tomorrow (day 9) Would you split the dose, AM/PM or all 500 at once?


----------



## Shadow530i (Feb 9, 2018)

tnmuscle said:


> I am pretty close to your first protocol, I may bump it from 325 to 500 tomorrow (day 9) Would you split the dose, AM/PM or all 500 at once?



I would personally split the dose. 500 vs 250 is really noticeable for me though. I prefer 1 month of 250mg/day but if you don't have that kinda time then just make sure you monitor everything while at 500. It sounds like you're taking all the right precautions though.


----------



## tnmuscle (Feb 9, 2018)

500 all at once this AM. GOOD Lord... I am on my ass. I hope it doesn't mess with my training. AND... It's LEG day :/


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 9, 2018)

How many you have lost weight on this 9 Day?


----------



## tnmuscle (Feb 9, 2018)

I will weigh in Monday. I try not to too much as there is so much water fluctuation. However, on day 4 I was down 5 lbs. 


Diet pretty clean (well pretty clean for me, damn near crazy for 'normal people') I.F. 16:8 and no sugar or simple carbs until post WO. I "Cheated" today and ate a half pound of carrots in one sitting. Other than that, its shakes and shakes and ground turkey and ground turkey.


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 9, 2018)

tnmuscle said:


> I will weigh in Monday. I try not to too much as there is so much water fluctuation. However, on day 4 I was down 5 lbs.
> 
> 
> Diet pretty clean (well pretty clean for me, damn near crazy for 'normal people') I.F. 16:8 and no sugar or simple carbs until post WO. I "Cheated" today and ate a half pound of carrots in one sitting. Other than that, its shakes and shakes and ground turkey and ground turkey.



which carbs do you eat normaly? how many calories? fat? carbs? protein?


----------



## john210 (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes, I have felt exactly same while I am taking MK-677


----------



## tnmuscle (Feb 10, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> which carbs do you eat normaly? how many calories? fat? carbs? protein?



simple carbs post WO. Other carbs besides that would just be normal stuff. Veg, fruit (very minimal) fiber in my shakes. I try to hit 16 grams of fiber via sugar free Metamucil in each shake.  Calories about 1800 I am about 176 as we speak.


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 10, 2018)

tnmuscle said:


> simple carbs post WO. Other carbs besides that would just be normal stuff. Veg, fruit (very minimal) fiber in my shakes. I try to hit 16 grams of fiber via sugar free Metamucil in each shake.  Calories about 1800 I am about 176 as we speak.




great to hear

do you lose weight every day on the scales?


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 10, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> great to hear
> 
> do you lose weight every day on the scales?




how many carbs do you eat daily? 100gramms? or 50gramms?


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> how many carbs do you eat daily? 100gramms? or 50gramms?



Clearly you are looking for a magic number and you won't shut up until you find it.  

The magic number of carbs is 81. 81 grammmms. 

Provides the least amount of sweat and most amount of fat loss.

You may now continue to poison yourself in silence. Thank you.


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 11, 2018)

No, but everyone reacts differently.
I currently have 150 grams of carbs and lose no weight despite 350mg of DNP a day, I'll lower the carbs today to 100grams Calories are at 2000, I notice as soon as I get the carbs up, my weight stagnates, on my last cycle I had 50 grams of carbs 30 grams of fat rest protein also has 2000 calories, but I have lost tremendous weight.

Sure, it may be due to the water fluctuations because of the Carbs but something can also mentally **** the head.

That's why I like to talk to people who take dnp, there are too few of them in the world, so you should talk


----------

